# PC Lenkrad Selber Bauen



## THE-Smike (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo PCGH Forum vorab möchte ich mich Entschuldigen wenn ich hier im falschen Forum's bereich bin für meine Frage aber bei "Sonstige Spielethemen" habe ich gedacht auch Perepherie hier einordnen zu können.

Ich habe vor als Projekt für die 13te Klasse (IT-Schule) ein eigenes PC Lenkrad zu bauen und habe noch ein paar offene Fragen auf die ich hier evtl. eine Antwort bekomme da meine Suche im Web nicht so wirklich all meine Fragen beantworten konnte.

Vorab, was soll das Lenkrad können?:

 Mindestens 900° Drehbereich
 Mindestens 2 Pedale 
 So wenig Kabel wie möglich (Nur was Direkte PC Verbindung betrifft)
 Tasten (Ich denke hier an 6 oder Mehr)
 Drehregler für Bremskraftverteilung etc (wie bei Manchen F1 Teams)
 Drehzahl-anzeige via LED's (F1 Stil halt)
 Quick-Release System (Eigenbau wird angestrebt)

Vorab (Teils) geklärte Fragen:

 Lenken -> Verbau von Potentiometern -> Software Lösung? (Ergo Poti's: Wird ein Gameport benötigt? JA! = Wie funktioniert das dann mit den Tasten etc?)
 Pedale -> Selbes Prinzip wie beim Lenkrad (Poti's) oder? Würde aber doch bedeuten das Mehrere Gameports benötigt werden da ein Gameport (Wenn ich mich richtig Erinnere) nur 2 Analoge Achsen Verarbeite kann welche durch die "Links, Rechts" Bewegung des Lenkrads schon belegt wären?
 Tasten -> Wer mit dem Leobodnar SLI vertraut ist weis das hier schon eine Lösung besteht... Ich würde eben jene Platine aber gerne SELBER MACHEN. Eine andere Lösung wäre ein altes Gamepad wo wir wieder bei der Sache mit den "So wenig Kabel an sich" Geschichte wären.
 Drehregler -> Leobodnar SLI (siehe Tasten)
 Drehzal LED's -> Leobodnar SLI (siehe Tasten)
 Quick Release -> Hier spalten sich die Ideen. 
1: Im Netz sieht man oft Gameports dafür aber gilt das nur für die Verbindung oder Liefert der Gameport auch was?
2: Eine sparco kopie aber vereinfacht damit die Kosten geringer bleiben.
3: Schrauben... unschön.
 Software Lösungen -> Möglichst alles müsste selber Programmiert werden:
1: Kann alles in einer Anwendung untergebracht werden?
2: Welche Sprachen wären für die Hardware Lösung benötigt? (Hier geht es eher darum Welche Lizenzen ich von der Schule einholen muss für die Entwicklungsumgebung)
Im Laufe des Projekts werden noch weitere Fragen offen bleiben.

Die Grundlagen aller Themen sind vorhanden als auch einzelne Fortgeschrittene Kenntnisse.


Wohl möglich das Meine Frage generell im PCGH Forum falsch ist aber Wenn mir jemand auch nur den kleinsten Tipp geben kann wäre ich sehr Dankbar.

Mfg THE-Smike


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Juni 2013)

Es gibt im WWW bestimmt ein Opensourcetool für nicht offiziell unterstützte Lenkräder so wie es bei Gamepads der Fall ist. Einfach mal da rüber schielen und abkupfern bzw verstehen wie was funst  
Ich habe da absolut kein Plan von. Als Bäcker bau ich dir wohl ein Lenkgrad aus Brötchen zusammen


----------



## Hänschen (25. Juni 2013)

Du willst für Windows Treiber und so programmieren ?

Na da wünsche ich dir viel Energie dazu


----------



## THE-Smike (25. Juni 2013)

Die Treiber Geschichte wird mithilfe eines Joystick Controller's öder ähnliches geregelt der Nativ von Windows unterstützt wird. Dieser wird entweder auch selber Gebaut und die Software Lösung von der Schule gestellt. Oder er wird so eingekauft falls nötig. Wenn die Kopie von Leobodnar's SLI funktioniert ist dieses Problem auch bereits gelöst.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (25. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich Dein Projekt richtig verstehe, geht das mehr so in die Richtung Mikrocontroller.

Sagt Dir "Arduino" etwas? Das ist ein kleines Board mit einem programmierbaren Mikrokontroller, um Eingänge und Ausgänge
anzusteuern. Gibt es in verschiedenen Versionen mit unterschiedlich vielen Anschlüssen und Prozessoren.
Ich experimentiere da auch mal gern mit herum.

Arduino - HomePage

Deutsches Forum:
Deutsch - Arduino Forum


----------



## Hänschen (25. Juni 2013)

Brr beim Gedanken an professionelles (Windows-) Coden möchte sich mein Gehirn herauskotzen 


Aber Assembler ist ein Traum - das geht immer 

Oder gibt's da auch schon Klassen/Objekte/etc. ?


----------



## Kellerkind79 (25. Juni 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Brr beim Gedanken an professionelles (Windows-) Coden möchte sich mein Gehirn herauskotzen
> 
> 
> Aber Assembler ist ein Traum - das geht immer
> ...



Man programmiert mit der Arduino-IDE, deren Sprache auf C/C++ basiert. Es gibt auch Objekte.
Allerdings kann man das Ganze wohl auch in puren C machen, wenn man daran Spaß hat.


----------



## THE-Smike (26. Juni 2013)

An Windows selbst bzw Treibern werden wir ja nicht rumcoden die Treiber kommen ja vom Joystick Controller. 
Ich halte mir aber auch die Option offen ein Teil Defektes bzw gebrauchtes Logitech oder Fanatec Wheel als Grundbasis zu holen und die ganzen Nebengeschichten dann selber zu machen


----------

